

How to Heat Your Room for 15 Cents a Day - tpsc
http://www.realfarmacy.com/how-to-heat-your-room-for-15-cents-a-day/

======
nzp
Nice tip (not sure it works, but worth a try), but why not post a direct link
to Youtube video? The linked site is a PITA with NoScript and Ghostery.

